# Retic weigh in.



## Darlyn (Jan 9, 2013)

That's reticulous! Python Atomic Betty weighs in at 139kg! | News.com.au

Love some of the facial expressions.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 9, 2013)

MMMMMMmmm, articulated python.......a new species


----------



## Renenet (Jan 9, 2013)

Love her diet.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 9, 2013)

Dont mind a bit of goat meself. However....if we're fighting over the goat....I'll have noodles.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 9, 2013)

If I had to fight her for the goat, I'd definitely go for the noodles.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 9, 2013)

lol imagine the poop from that thing!!:shock:
beautiful snake though


----------



## Tinky (Jan 10, 2013)

Its a publicity stunt.

The animal could easily have been weighed while in the bag. Seriously having half dozen handlers wrestle her and then all stand on scales to get a weight. How many people in the real world would use this technique to weigh an item.

Un-necessary stress on the animal for the sake of a bit of publicity.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

Wowzers....a teenager....and 139kg. Screw that!


----------



## longqi (Jan 11, 2013)

Most dangerous animal there???

Where do they come up with this rubbish??


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 11, 2013)

Technically speaking the retic is one of the most deadly critters at the reptile park.they can kill a person faster than any venomous snake.if one of the keepers was grabbed by this snake and constricted their only hope is other keepers on standby.


----------



## longqi (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought they had big cats, bears, hippos, crocs etc etc etc

In comparison a retic is as dangerous as an earthworm
Only time it would hit and constrict would be if it was starving


----------



## Sel (Jan 11, 2013)

> Most dangerous animal there???
> 
> Where do they come up with this rubbish??





longqi said:


> I thought they had big cats, bears, hippos, crocs etc etc etc
> 
> In comparison a retic is as dangerous as an earthworm
> Only time it would hit and constrict would be if it was starving




Not sure why they'd need to lie about it really... but it could kill you in minutes, as opposed to a venomous snake, where you could receive anti-venom .. so yeh they class her as very dangerous.

and no.. there are no Big cats and Hippos


----------



## longqi (Jan 13, 2013)

Sel said:


> Not sure why they'd need to lie about it really... but it could kill you in minutes, as opposed to a venomous snake, where you could receive anti-venom .. so yeh they class her as very dangerous.
> 
> and no.. there are no Big cats and Hippos



My bad
for some reason I read Australia Zoo rather than Reptile Park

But even so
Saying that a retic is more dangerous than a croc is ridiculous
Maybe a big retic can kill you if it hit you right 
But any croc over 3 metres can most definitely kill you fairly easily


----------

